# Target PLV 16320 32" HDTV, anyone?



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm needing a manual for this trutech TV. Picked one up on clearance today to donate to my local university to be used as a digital slide show monitor (has VGA input). Checking it out today I noticed very poor image quality on OTA HD programming. Can't find any reviews online or a downloadable manual. Mainly 'd like to know of I can sharpen up the picture perhaps in a service mode menu. Yes, I know it's worth what I paid for it. Half off MSRP + another 10% off that.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

OTA tuner shouldn't be roadblock for you, if it goes to do slideshow from PC/Mac via VGA input.


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

You're right, I'm not concerned about the tuner unless they decide to hook up some rabbit ears to it to get local weather reports during tornado or snowstorm season. The PQ is crappy even in the PC mode which is why I'd like to know if there is anything I can do about it. I plugged my laptop into it and if it was a CRT display I'd swear it has convergence problems.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Check your picture and sharpness settings. Often, sharpness or picture controls are set too high, causing blurring.


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

After much fiddling I've decided the downscaling from 1080i is the problem with OTA. I have no doubt now why Target is clearing them out.

Still interested in a service or standard owners manual if such a thing exists for this TV.


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

OK, I found the manual. The TV was made by ALCO Electronics BK. The manual can be found here: http://www.1800customersupport.com/productdocuments/PLV16320VM_TruTech.pdf

The TV weighs 50lbs and has a 200mm VESA hole pattern on the back for wall mounting.


----------

